# ChickenMomma- Tales of Timberworx Farm



## ChickenMomma (Aug 21, 2020)

...


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Aug 21, 2020)

Great pics!


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 22, 2020)

Miss @ChickenMomma,

Welcome to Back Yard Herds! 

You will find a lot of knowledgeable and friendly people on this forum.  And you can share with us your journey.  As you may have figured out, we love pictures!  Again, welcome aboard!

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## Senile_Texas_Aggie (Aug 22, 2020)

Miss @ChickenMomma,

You may already know this, but Miss @farmerjan also resides in SW Virginia.  While she doesn't have goats that I know of, she does have chickens and cows and grows hay.  Many other folks on the forum have chickens and/or goats as well, such as Miss @B&B Happy goats, Miss @Mini Horses, Mr. @Mike CHS, Miss @Baymule, Miss @chickens really, Miss @Larsen Poultry Ranch, Miss @Duckfarmerpa1, Miss @Oakknollfarms, Miss @rachels.haven, and I am sure there are a bunch more I can't remember at the moment.  As for me, I currently don't own any farm animals, so the only thing I have to offer is comic relief, such as how not to operate farm machinery.  But please feel free to post here and tell us of your journey as you make it happen.

Senile Texas Aggie


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2020)

Sorry, I don't have alot of time right now to peruse the new members, having just bought a house on 2 acres close to one of the several places we lease and farm. I am in the Shenandoah valley area of Va, there are a few more members that don't post alot, in Va also, and @Mini Horses is in the SE area nearer the coast. She has goats, I do not. There are many goat owners on here that can help you out. One thing, find a vet in your area that has goat knowledge. A good relationship with a large animal vet ( as opposed to pets) is invaluable. And if there is anyone near you that has goats, get to know them. A neighbor with experience will be a godsend sometimes.


----------



## chickens really (Aug 22, 2020)

Howdy from Alberta, Canada..
Cute pictures..👍🏼❤️🐶🐐


----------



## ChickenMomma (Aug 22, 2020)

@farmerjan thank you for taking the time to just say hey!  I am in the New River Valley area so not too far from you at all.  A good vet is next on my list to track down.  I know of several I just haven't made contact with any.  I have given them CDT vaccines on my own, and they are doing so well right now, but I know this is the time to make contact and not when I have a sudden emergency.

We are currently burning brush piles to clear more land, for more pasture area. Farm life has surprised me in the amount of work to do, and there never fails to be something new to do!


----------



## farmerjan (Aug 22, 2020)

You are just getting your feet wet in the amount of work to do and that always needs to be done and redone!!!!! I've done this for over 40 years, and still really enjoy it most days.  You can read some of my trials and tribulations on my farmerjan's journal, weather... I never really did the whole profile, new member thing as I got directed to this forum from another cattle forum and friend.... but I'm pretty straight forward and outspoken person.  Been working as a milk tester for 30 years, milked cows for years, have my own....  have had animals of some sort since a kid.  Wish I was 30 years younger so that I could still do more....


----------



## Baymule (Aug 23, 2020)

Adorable puppy, what a smoochy cute face!  Now he is a 5 month old brat, haha. They can make you question your sanity, just admit that you never had sanity or if you did, it's gone now.  

Glad you joined the forum. Your goats are pretty, you will enjoy them.


----------

